# Iron Chef Survivor - Week 5



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

It's Week 5 of *Iron Chef Survivor*. It's easy to play... just vote for the Chef you want kicked off, leaving your favorite Chef remaining in the end.

Here's what happened during the first four weeks:
Week 1 | Week 2 | Week 3 | Week 4

Last week, *Kobe Masahiko* was voted off the island.

We now have the following 3 remaining contestants:
*[*]Chin Kenichi[*]Sakai Hiroyuki
*
_Kobe Masahiko (Voted off Week 4)_
*[*]Morimoto Masaharu
*
_Nakamura Koumei (Voted off Week 3)_
_Michiba Rokusaburo (Voted off Week 2)_
_Chef Ishinabe (Voted off Week 1)_[/list=a]

Let the fun continue here during Week 5!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Morimoto is off. Long name.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

*--- TRIBAL COUNCIL - WEEK 5 ---*

Here were your votes from the past week:

_2 Votes_
Sakai Hiroyuki

_1 Vote_
Morimoto Masaharu

With that said, *Sakai Hiroyuki* has been banished from the island.

"The tribe has spoken"

We will be moving to Week 6 of *Iron Chef Survivor*, the FINAL WEEK. Since the voting for Week 5 has been completed, will someone from ChefTalk please close down this thread?

*Click here to go to Week 6!*


----------

